# Reelz in HD through Dec. 14, 2011



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/11/prweb8935635.htm

Apparently in HD through December 14 only on ch. 299 for two mini-series, repeat of "The Kennedys" and "The Pillars of the Earth"


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HarveyLA said:


> http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/11/prweb8935635.htm
> 
> Apparently in HD through December 14 only on ch. 299 for two mini-series, repeat of "The Kennedys" and "The Pillars of the Earth"


That''s strange. I why?


----------



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

I DVR'd the Kennedy miniseries when it was on before and it was in HD then. Why the flip-flopping?


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

tuck2694 said:


> I DVR'd the Kennedy miniseries when it was on before and it was in HD then. Why the flip-flopping?


that network must not want to to fully launch the HD version on a long term basis yet. or they are asking too much for long-term carriage of the HD version.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Willh said:


> that network must not want to to fully launch the HD version on a long term basis yet. or they are asking too much for long-term carriage of the HD version.


I haven't seen anything worth while on REELZ.. That series was a hand me down from CBS.


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I haven't seen anything worth while on REELZ.. That series was a hand me down from CBS.


"The Pillars Of The Earth" premiered on Starz last year (which I don't have.) It is an eight hour series about medieval England which the New York Times summed up this way: "Blood on Their Hands, and Sex on Their Minds."


----------



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

Is "The Pillars of the Earth" worth using up DVR hard drive space?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

tuck2694 said:


> Is "The Pillars of the Earth" worth using up DVR hard drive space?


Maybe, maybe not, but it was one of the best books I've read..........well until "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" came along.

I've got a book case full of, maybe 300 or so, books, a CD/DVD rack full of Movies and music, another rack full of VCR tapes, and now three hard drives full of movies, operas, and etc.

Shucks, at 74, I wonder when I will have the time to watch all of them or reread the books.:grin:

I use the internal HDD in my 722 for time shifting network shows, and am getting farther and farther behind in watching them.

Right now I'm waiting for the strong forecasted winds to blow away the leaves in my yard.......


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

tuck2694 said:


> Is "The Pillars of the Earth" worth using up DVR hard drive space?


I saw the mini-series before I read the book - both (in my opinion) were excellent.

Ray


----------

